# Please welcome our newest sponsor



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Please welcome our newest sponsor, Outer Banks Kayak Fishing. They have their own board on here, which you can find under sponsors. Please consider supporting them, since our advertisers help keep P&S up and running.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks Flea.

My business has grown tenfold over the past 4 years and I am happy to be able to sponsor your site.


----------



## cidman (Sep 10, 2007)

Great to see some one doing good. Thanks for helping to keep this site going.


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

How much are the mothership trips out to the gulf stream?


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Biteon,

Generally speaking these end up being make-up trips. The cost is around $200 or so per person.

It's hard to get the weather to line-up with the Capt's schedule. I've had to cancel 4 of these already this year.

As the only guide on the Outer Banks to have experience in Gulf Stream mothershipping I can assure you that the offshore swell has to be perfect in order to pull it off.

The boat can be real tricky to get in and out of.

But, hopefully the weather is going to cooperate in the near future and let us out.

Keep your sick days and personal days open ..cause I'll be on here posting open spots for trips and most will only be 3-5 days in advance.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Welcome aboard General


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

A great addition to the board. Glad to have ya Rob..


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Welcome Rob


----------



## scorpioreno40 (Apr 22, 2012)

I gave them an email,and will be going down there in November and spend a day fishing with them. Thats if the weather cooperates last year we were there the first week in november fishing Hatteras and had a steady nor'easter blow all week.


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

Welcome on as a sponsor Rob.

Gotta tell em, yaking out in the Gulf aint for the faint at heart. But when everything lines up, it's time to roll.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## kevin crowley (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome! Thanks for supporting. Look forward to fishing with you at the Obx.


----------

